# Declaring inheritance from uk resident



## Cathyfrance

Hi, I've been in contact with our local tax office regarding the form to fill in concerning a monetary inheritance under my uk based father-in-law's will. I know my husband and I have to declare it as It is over 50,000€ - and I also know that because all his estate was UK based we shouldn't have to pay any tax on it as that has already been done in the uk and it is covered by the double taxation agreement. However, what I'm still unsure about is completing the form I have been sent a copy of by the tax office: form 2705. It seems to be asking for a lot of information about my late father-in-law and his estate, surely all they need to know is how much we inherited? Hopefully someone out there can help,


----------



## Bevdeforges

They actually do need to know a bit more than how much you've inherited. They need to know when and where he died, where he was resident and all that good stuff - and I suspect they are going to want to get a copy of whatever probate document is issued once the estate is settled (to assure themselves that the estate is settled and that the appropriate taxes have been paid). 

But ask the tax office about how to fill out the form and what other documents will be needed. They are usually very helpful in these sorts of matters.


----------



## Cathyfrance

Bevdeforges said:


> They actually do need to know a bit more than how much you've inherited. They need to know when and where he died, where he was resident and all that good stuff - and I suspect they are going to want to get a copy of whatever probate document is issued once the estate is settled (to assure themselves that the estate is settled and that the appropriate taxes have been paid).
> 
> But ask the tax office about how to fill out the form and what other documents will be needed. They are usually very helpful in these sorts of matters.


Ok thanks very much for that. I was also wondering whether as both my husband and myself inherited jointly we would need to complete two separate forms in which case the sums would be less than the 50,000€ requiring a declaration.


----------



## Bevdeforges

That sounds like an excellent question for the tax office. It may depend on your husband's nationality and/or how the bequest was made in the UK.


----------



## SPGW

You’ve got me (and maybe others) worried: this is new since UK left EU, correct?
A tax accountant in Fr confirmed for me (pre brexit) that an inheritance received in the UK after IHT deduction and probate, and subsequent transfers of funds ( eg from your own uk account to your own Fr account) did not need any particular declaration in Fr.


----------



## Cathyfrance

SPGW said:


> You’ve got me (and maybe others) worried: this is new since UK left EU, correct?
> A tax accountant in Fr confirmed for me (pre brexit) that an inheritance received in the UK after IHT deduction and probate, and subsequent transfers of funds ( eg from your own uk account to your own Fr account) did not need any particular declaration in Fr.


I don’t claim to be an expert but I don’t think this has anything to do with Brexit and it may be that your accountant is right, but I had read information from another accountancy firm that stated you had to fill in a declaration form and send it off to the tax office, even though it would not be liable for tax if all taxes had been paid in the uk, if it’s value was more than 50,000 euros


----------



## Bevdeforges

SPGW said:


> You’ve got me (and maybe others) worried: this is new since UK left EU, correct?
> A tax accountant in Fr confirmed for me (pre brexit) that an inheritance received in the UK after IHT deduction and probate, and subsequent transfers of funds ( eg from your own uk account to your own Fr account) did not need any particular declaration in Fr.


I've seen people here in the forum mention that there is some sort of declaration to be made if a French taxpayer (i.e. resident) receives an inheritance from outside France. Never have been able to find the specific reference - though I know when I shipped a few pieces of furniture here from the US after my mother's death I did have to show the probate certificate to the customs office when the stuff arrived to avoid paying VAT. 

In the case of money, it's probably safest to ask the tax office - but as far as I can tell, no one who has taken that approach has been taxed much, if anything. (Then again, the folks I know who inherit from family abroad aren't dealing with astronomical sums either.)


----------

